# Audi 2012 TTRS Headlight Modification



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Let's start with I know this isn't for everyone and to some purist I've violated the Audi sacred cow! Last summer found a set of used Spyder taillights and was looking at upgrading with the Spyder headlights only to find out that you loos some of the AFS functions. So this winter did some research and found out that the headlight is sealed with Permseal pretty nasty stuff that doesn't separate easily. Research showed that optimum oven temperature for softening the Permaseal was 350F. for 15 minutes. Ballast needs to be removed along with retainers clips along the track edge. 

First light took me approx 2hrs to get apart with multiple trips back into the oven, second one 1 1/2hrs to take apart. The one tip I can give someone that is going to do this avoid the temptation to apply some heavy prying against the lens track were the Pernasea lives. Work the outside edge with a small flat head screwdriver, once that is released work the underside on the lens, next is the hards is to get the inside edge of the track to release. For this, I'd suggest that you invest in the proper opening tools for the job.

Opeing Tools


Cleaning tools



The goal was to blackout all of the chrome pieces inside the headlight.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Once opened I removed all of the components with the exception of the wiring allowing for cleaning of the Permaseal from lens track. The easiest way to strip the chrome away is to soak them in concentrated degreaser.

Before:


After:


Removed the OEM DRL's LEDs from the diffusers and replaced them with Profile Universal Sequential Switch Back LEDs, I also wanted more control of the sequential speed and effect so I used the CorsoMotion Sequencer V1.10 This required removal of the ground signal to the amber Profile LEDs.





OEM DRL's
\

Sequential LEDs


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Primed and painted components installed Profile Switchback Angel Eyes. Buddy of mine also gave me a red demon eye to install into the projector housing.



Those angel eyes are some bright! First power-up of the added components



Syncing the sequential with the car flashers before closing up the headlights.


----------



## Elliott_S (Jan 22, 2020)

Honestly good on you, I'm extremely terrible with electronics but the hard work seems to have paid off. Did you have to end up re aligning these? And what is the new light output compared to stock?


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Elliott_S said:


> Honestly good on you, I'm extremely terrible with electronics but the hard work seems to have paid off. Did you have to end up re aligning these? And what is the new light output compared to stock?


No didn't replace the projector so no need to aim lights, Replace the OEM DRL with a module that can do DRL and sequence signal.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

*Little Update*

Before:

After - Blacked Out


Finishing Touch:


Side Marker Mod:


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

Love it! Great work and props for having the balls to do this. These lights are so damn expensive if anything breaks. I did this to my 2008 A4 many years ago and remember baking the lights, but it was low heat, like 175 degrees. It looked killer after all was done. I am too scared to try and do this to my RS lights. Take some pics after all is put back together. Would live to know your thoughts in trying to seal the lights back together. Btw, join the TTRS Facebook group. A lot more activity on there.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Pretarion said:


> Love it! Great work and props for having the balls to do this. These lights are so damn expensive if anything breaks. I did this to my 2008 A4 many years ago and remember baking the lights, but it was low heat, like 175 degrees. It looked killer after all was done. I am too scared to try and do this to my RS lights. Take some pics after all is put back together. Would live to know your thoughts in trying to seal the lights back together. Btw, join the TTRS Facebook group. A lot more activity on there.


Thanks, already part of that group! Will post when there all back together, resealing the lights are is a lot easier than taking them apart use Butyl Rubber.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Nice write up.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

ceese said:


> Nice write up.


Thank you glad you enjoy reading thru it! Doing some additional plans for next winter, they'll be coming apart again for some cool mods. Involves laser cutting and acrylic for the new DRL LED's.


----------



## Frederick16 (Jun 25, 2020)

Great stuff here. i am very much glad to be hear and reading the wonderful conversation. OSEmus App Download ios will buy these killing lights. these are petty good...


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

northendroid said:


> Thank you glad you enjoy reading thru it! Do some additional plans for next winter, they'll be coming apart again for some cool mods. Involves laser cutting and acrylic for the new DRL LED's.
> 
> 
> C2EDDC2E-B850-4AB2-9F63-80CA8EF8F4E2_1_201_a by Jack Landry, on Flickr



I know next to nothing about headlight mods. Maybe you can point me to some resources. Not looking to modify my TT headlights yet but thinking about doing my OEM A3 Bi-Xeons to add a second projector as a back road rally light.

This is what I have in mind.

1. Leave stock HID intact and functioning like it is.
2. Remove DRL and Parking light
3. Replace the DRL reflector with a small HID projector that has its own power run to it and manually switched from cabin.
4. Add a halo around the new HID projector where the DRL used to sit but have it draw power from the headlights OEM harness so that I don't have to recode anything in the canbus. Set it up to run as my DRL at one brightness and my parking light at another brightness.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

ceese said:


> I know next to nothing about headlight mods. Maybe you can point me to some resources. Not looking to modify my TT headlights yet but thinking about doing my OEM A3 Bi-Xeons to add a second projector as a back road rally light.
> 
> This is what I have in mind.
> 
> ...


1. ok
2. ok
3. https://www.theretrofitsource.com/bixenon-morimoto-mini-h1-stage-3?quantity=1
4.https://www.diodedynamics.com/hd-led-switchback-halo-rings-pair.html Diode Dynamic is the only manufacture that makes what you're looking, two white brightness.

Hope this helps!


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

northendroid said:


> 1. ok
> 2. ok
> 3. https://www.theretrofitsource.com/bixenon-morimoto-mini-h1-stage-3?quantity=1
> 4.https://www.diodedynamics.com/hd-led-switchback-halo-rings-pair.html Diode Dynamic is the only manufacture that makes was you're looking, two white brightness.
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Couple more lighting mods, RS puddle light and rear valance brake light.


----------



## Aus_TTRS (Aug 21, 2016)

northendroid said:


> Side Marker Mod:


Australian delivered TTRS didn't come with the (ugly?) orange side marker. Must be a USA thing. Nice work dressing it up at the same time as modding your lights.



northendroid said:


> Couple more lighting mods, RS puddle light and rear valance brake light.


We miss out on the puddle light altogether, at least mine didn't come with any. Probably because Audi Aus are committed to weight saving /s


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Aus_TTRS said:


> Australian delivered TTRS didn't come with the (ugly?) orange side marker. Must be a USA thing. Nice work dressing it up at the same time as modding your lights.
> 
> 
> 
> We miss out on the puddle light altogether, at least mine didn't come with any. Probably because Audi Aus are committed to weight saving /s



They're a pretty easy install.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Aus_TTRS said:


> Australian delivered TTRS didn't come with the (ugly?) orange side marker. Must be a USA thing. Nice work dressing it up at the same time as modding your lights.
> 
> We miss out on the puddle light altogether, at least mine didn't come with any. Probably because Audi Aus are committed to weight saving /s


Yes,the orange side marker is a North America requirement! Hre is a site for good quality puddle lights.

https://autolightech.com/?fbclid=IwAR2J99Fs9qDHgowUlRbXQF0SIbXznZXkQ0aA3AFPwkcMEBOJ_bkkUxVfiqM


----------



## nitroracerRS (Sep 7, 2016)

Got writeup on the valance light?


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

nitroracerRS said:


> Got writeup on the valance light?


Not much to it. Sold as rear fog light, tie it into the brake lights and you're done. Filler and rear fog can all be removed and installed with removing the bumper. Couple screws to remove on the underside of the bumper to give you room to access the filler screws.


----------



## nitroracerRS (Sep 7, 2016)

northendroid said:


> Not much to it. Sold as rear fog light, tie it into the brake lights and you're done. Filler and rear fog can all be removed and installed with removing the bumper. Couple screws to remove on the underside of the bumper to give you room to access the filler screws.


Any particular kit you recommend?


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

nitroracerRS said:


> Any particular kit you recommend?


Not really I purchased new but off a buddy of mine in NY state. I preferred that it was smoke and red LEDs over the amber ones.


----------



## Aus_TTRS (Aug 21, 2016)

ceese said:


> They're a pretty easy install.


Really? Do you think the wiring is waiting for me once I Dremel out the recessed section of the underside of the door panel (where I assume the puddle lights are normally mounted)?


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Aus_TTRS said:


> Really? Do you think the wiring is waiting for me once I Dremel out the recessed section of the underside of the door panel (where I assume the puddle lights are normally mounted)?


That because mine came with puddle lights  Yeah adding them is a whole other story!


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Added smoked sequential mirror turn lights.


----------



## sohay (Mar 15, 2021)

Pretarion said:


> Love it! Great work and props for having the balls to do this. These lights are so damn expensive if anything breaks. I did this to my 2008 A4 many years ago and remember baking the lights, but it was low heat, like 175 degrees. It looked killer after all was done. I am too scared to try and do this to my RS lights. Take some pics after all is put back together. Would live to know your thoughts in trying to seal the lights back together. Btw, join the TTRS Facebook group. A lot more activity on there. clicksud


Really this is amazing. Bestest car i watch today..!


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks! When resealing the headlights use Butyl rubber. I'll look for that group already on some other TT FB groups/


----------



## ttrschels (Jun 24, 2021)

Hey Northerndroid, I see you're from Ontario (same!) I also have a TTRS. Would you be interested in building another set of headlights? Possibly over the winter when my car is put away? Can't stand the orange marker on a sepang blue car lol


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

ttrschels said:


> Hey Northerndroid, I see you're from Ontario (same!) I also have a TTRS. Would you be interested in building another set of headlights? Possibly over the winter when my car is put away? Can't stand the orange marker on a sepang blue car lol


Where are you located and what are you looking to get done to the lights?


----------



## ttrschels (Jun 24, 2021)

northendroid said:


> Where are you located and what are you looking to get done to the lights?


hey! Thanks for replying - I’m in Barrie and just honestly the orange markers wrapped black and some paint done... maybe different running lights. I’ll message you my number if you want to text me


----------



## ttrschels (Jun 24, 2021)

northendroid said:


> Where are you located and what are you looking to get done to the lights?


it won’t let me private message but send me an email


----------



## 9sec (Jun 12, 2021)

since I dont know squat about doing this type o09f stuff do you think its possible to replace the lower piece that curves with the newer mk3 style led lights? if you can do this maybe message me the cost? I love the mk3 style headlights but all the lights on the market that fit a mk2 dont have auto levelers


----------

